# Goodbye to my bestfriend.



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

It's with a very heavy heart that I have to say goodbye to my bestfriend. This morning I received the phone call from my parents saying that Copper passed away this morning. 

It all happened within a few days and we are not quite sure what happened yet. Wednesday my mother called me saying Copper wasn't feeling so hot and that he wasn't really eating or drinking much water. Thursday he wasn't any better so my parents decided to take him to the vet on Friday. They did a full work up including blood and they had told my parents they thought it could be Lymes disease and that it was attacking his kidneys. The blood results wouldn't be back until Monday. They gave them five days worth of medicine and they gave him an anti-emetic shot to help him start to eat and keep water down. Saturday he was only eating baby food and not drinking water at all. Saturday night he went to his favorite place which was on my parents bed cuddled up next to my mothers side. 

This morning as soon as the phone rang I my heart sank and I knew. He was a great dog and my bestfriend throughout high school. He was only 5 years old and otherwise very healthy and it is most definitely too young. Hearing the news was very heartbreaking and I hugged my pups a little tighter this morning. Copper had become my bestfriend from the day I saw him. My friends mom rescued his litter of 9, which were named the spice puppies, and as soon as I saw him sitting in the corner calmly while his siblings played. His name was originally thyme but after a few minutes of warming up to me he shined as bright as polished Copper and that was the start of our friendship. Of course when I joined the service it put a few hundred miles inbetween us but nothing changed except for the fact that he had kept my parents together and of course replaced me. 

So it's with a heavy heart that I say, goodbye bestfriend you can run free now. Until next time.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Copper sounded very special.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry - way too young to pass - and so very very tough for you to not have been there


Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhhhh, I am SO sorry to hear this.

Moms


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Copper.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was a very special dog for all of you.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone. He was very special for both my parents and myself. Being so far is very tough because it has been months since I've seen him. A goodbye wouldn't have been easier but it would've been something.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Piece Copper


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like he was a very special pup. RIP Copper


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Copper will be forever watching over you.


----------

